
Millennials want to be job-hopping generation. But economy won’t let them - shoeless
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/storyline/wp/2014/09/04/millenials-want-to-be-the-job-hopping-generation-but-the-economy-isnt-letting-them/?hpid=z5
======
hcarvalhoalves
Isn't it just a symptom of how the job market works nowadays? This is not even
limited to USA.

There aren't many jobs where you can move up without moving out, or funding
your own company. The information era worker is more like an entrepreneur
(seeking opportunities where he can apply knowledge/experience and negotiating
pay, working conditions) than the industrial era worker.

------
angersock
_" But he doesn’t mind. Buying a house. Investing in a retirement plan. A
steady job. Gribbin has little faith in the trappings that once were
associated with stability and a secure future. “Most of my peers would never
put their trust in investments like that,” he says matter-of-factly. “Why pour
all your money into something, when the value can so easily disappear and you
lose it all?”"_

That's really what it comes down to, doesn't it?

Gone is the perception that a company will take care of you, that there is
anything worth saving up for, because any student of recent history is acutely
aware of how arbitrarily things can be taken away--because of a shitty cop,
because of a medical bill, because of "because fuck you that's why".

Things are a lot less stable than they appear.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Wow that's cynical. Insurance can deal with most issues. Saving continues to
be a buffer against unemployment. Invest in predictable securities and you can
do ok, at least not lose. If a generation has that short a view, then they're
destined for not-greatness. Because doing worthwhile things takes time, and
short-sightedness won't get you there.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Well, yes, you can buy your insurance and then the company refuses to pay out
because ... arcane reasons. Savings goes into a mega-bank that goes bankrupt
in a scandal of home mortgages or something like. Securities ... run by sharks
who would sell you your own mother given half a chance.

Seriously, if you're not paranoid, you haven't been paying attention for the
last decade.

The grim truth is that there is no alternative.

~~~
seanflyon
> the company refuses to pay

This is a very real problem.

> bank that goes bankrupt

You money is still safe even if the bank goes bankrupt, which it won't.

> Securities ... run by sharks

Doesn't make them any less secure. You do have to do your research before
investing and its not the most approachable process, but you can still invest
in low risk securities. If you want to cautious you can always buy treasury
bonds.

You can pay attention and still not be paranoid.

